# Where can I buy Pom Pom Crab?



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

If anyone see them in LFS please let me know. My tank is just established enough that it can start to house an invert. I promise to threat it well~

I don't mind a 1-2 hour drive from Markham as long as I know it's there!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I see them at Hamilton Big Als in their "Invert Showcase" often. Not to say they have some now though. (905) 560-1000 is their number.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Try NAFB- I've seen them there before, but call first. 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I've only ever seen them at Big Al's Scarborough...


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I've never seen these, they are sooo cool! Will, do you recall the ballpark cost at BA's Hamilton?



Will Hayward said:


> I see them at Hamilton Big Als in their "Invert Showcase" often. Not to say they have some now though. (905) 560-1000 is their number.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Some at SUM right now.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Do you guys always have them? Any idea how much? I'm gonna be out that way some time in August...



Chris S said:


> Some at SUM right now.


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

Chris S said:


> Some at SUM right now.


thanks. I will be heading there first thing tomorrow


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

carmenh said:


> I've never seen these, they are sooo cool! Will, do you recall the ballpark cost at BA's Hamilton?


Never seen them?! They are interesting little things. I've seen them there plenty of times. Remember to buy them only if they have both arms intact, and have a pom pom anemone in each 'hand'.

I don't recall the price, because it's not listed on the tanks, but rather on a master price list on the side of the invert showcase. That also means the price is constant, which is good or bad at times.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Cool, I'll have to look when I'm ready. I'm setting up another tank and need to fill it. I was going to go with a valentini puffer, which would exclude cool inverts, but I'm not 100% decided yet...



Will Hayward said:


> Never seen them?! They are interesting little things. I've seen them there plenty of times. Remember to buy them only if they have both arms intact, and have a pom pom anemone in each 'hand'.
> 
> I don't recall the price, because it's not listed on the tanks, but rather on a master price list on the side of the invert showcase. That also means the price is constant, which is good or bad at times.


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

Seaumarine don't have it. Been told they havn't seen them in a while.

called BA they don't have it either


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

are there any group buy alternatives on this forum where we can order online livestocks and split the shipping cost. I have a nano tank it's very cost ineffective for me to order $60 worth of live stock and spend $50 on shipping.

I'm very disappointed with the marine livestock selection in Toronto.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

-It's too hot right now to ship safely.
-GTAA members are spread far and wide.
-You'd pay shipping, then pay gas/time to go pickup the items again.

It's really not going to be worth your while/dime for something like this. Best to be patient and buy locally.

Just get a list of phone numbers for stores, and make a round of calls every thurdsay evening, and you should find what you are looking for in time. I'd add Aquatic Kingdom in Mississauga to your list. I've found some nice inverts there.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Hoyuen said:


> I'm very disappointed with the marine livestock selection in Toronto.


Livestock selection in Toronto is probably one of the best in North America.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

My mistake btw, SUM has porcelain crabs in stock, not boxer or pom-pom crabs.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Best in North America? No way. This side of the border, probably. I've heard BC is a contender though.


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

Hoyuen said:


> Seaumarine don't have it. Been told they havn't seen them in a while.
> 
> called BA they don't have it either


did you call, BA hamilton? coz i saw them on the invert showcase last weekend when i was there...

didnt check the price tho...


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Certainly not _the_ best, especially considering the market here is tiny, but what do stores in the States have in regards to selection that isn't commonly available here in Toronto?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm not saying the selection is poor, but they have near literally everything south of the border. So many of the imports that come to toronto, are from the states. Not to mention if you want to buy CB, availability is still very undevelopped.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Two of the best stores in Toronto import directly all the time with no wholesaler or middleman. How many stores in the States do that? Due to the structure of the business down South, it is probably near impossible to do so from any trusted supplier, as they already deal with the wholesaler. Off the top of my head, I don't even know any of big marine retailers that bring stuff in from the States. I still stick to what I posted earlier, Toronto has some of the best selection in all of NA.

Captive bred stuff is available, and the stores try it all the time, but from my experience people are still willing to pay a couple bucks less for wild caught. I hear a lot of talk from people about wanting it, but don't see too many people actually bringing it home when it is here. Don't think for a second that just about everything produced en masse by somewhere like ORA isn't available from Indonesia as well  You want CB stuff? Request it, and then follow it up with a purchase of it when it does show up to support your LFS.

The one problem in Toronto is that everything is heavily price driven, as opposed to quality driven. Still, there must be a market for overpriced stuff, as Big Al's still seems to sell some marine livestock


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't know about other areas, but when I was down South in January, I mapped and checked out ALL the marine aquarium stores in both the Memphis and Nashville metro areas. Both are quite large cities, but the number of stores and the quality of product was PATHETIC! I finished those tours with a whole new respect for our local stores 
Online buying is much easier, cheaper, and more efficient down there, and I think it has really dinged specialty retailers, which sucks for those who prefer a hands-on shopping experience.


----------

